# I think my cat broke her leg?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I think my cat broke her leg. She came in from outside and was limping and she's not putting weight on her right front leg. I think it's fractured about 2 inches from her paw. It's bent and she won't straighten it. No blood or bones, and I'm sure she's in pain but she's not acting like it, lethargic, meowing, etc. Is it possible she just sprained it? No clue how this happened. I thought about taking her to the vet but all of them by us are pretty expensive and I just took my goat and my other cat to the vet so vet funds are low. Any suggestions/tips/advice on what to do are appreciated. I'll be sure to lock her in tonight, so nothing more happens.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She's kind of skittish, I'm almost 100% sure it's broke. It's just hanging there, and there is a lump. Getting in contact with a vet tech right now. If it is broke, what will a vet do? What can I do for her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will probably cast it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They will aline it it it is a clean break and cast it.

If it is shattered, or badly broke, it will take surgery.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK thank you. We talked to a vet tech and she told us to keep her locked up and we explained her situation to her and she told us that a vet couldn't do anything anyway. Keeping her calm for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't like the answer of the vet. 
Can't do anything? They didn't even look at it or xray it right?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

It was a vet tech. We didn't even take the cat to her, just talked to her over the phone.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm a licensed vet tech. Your cat at least needs pain meds.

The leg will probably be casted to give it stability while it heals.

By the vet won't do anything they probably meant they wouldn't do surgery, but the cat certainly needs to be seen even if you choose conservative treatment.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK. She's stretching her legs, and scratching on wood with both of them. I'll see about a vet. Thanks.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Is your kitty ok? Hoping it was just a sprain


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, she is doing great! She is walking a little bit on her leg, scratching on wood with both legs, jumping all over the house, and stretching them both out. I think with a little more rest, she'll be just fine.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good to hear


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Update as of later today- she is almost fully using her leg. Thank you all soooo much for the advice, help, and replies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad to hear


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

This is an old post- but thought I'd update it- within about 2 weeks, she was 100% back to normal. Behaving like a normal cat, jumping and running all over the place. Has never had a problem with it since!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is fine.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for updating! I hate wondering


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So do I! Was just looking thru my threads and realized that I hadn't updated it.


----------

